# Physician seeking to move to UAE



## USDoc (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am a family/sports medicine doc; I am looking to move to UAE. I need assistance with 2 particular questions.

1. Where is a good source to look for physician jobs (Is indeed.ae all I should check)
2. The advertised salary: TYPICALLY, is that just the base or all inclusive?

Thanks for you all you help.


----------



## USDoc (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you for the information.

I will ask about HAAD. my PSV is complete. Anything else I need to know about getting a HAAD license. Any agencies who can help me with HAAD?


----------

